# How would you like your anime sir?



## KingAsix (Feb 19, 2011)

So I was sitting here and Bakugan came on and the 1st thing I noticed was the horrible voice acting. Then I realized that English voice actors (even in more serious anime) don't have that same feeling that Japanese actors have.

For instance
I've seen all of Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood, subbed, on youtube/through downloads and I'm also watching the dubbed ones on Adult Swim. Now the scene when Mustang was crying at Hughes grave was a pretty emotional scene. Seeing such an emotional scene with both Japanese and English voice actors I was able to make a good comparison....The English voice actor just didn't do the scene any justice  when put up against the Japanese voice actors.

So my question is how do you prefer your anime and do you have comparisons like the one I made with FMAB? Let's share.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 19, 2011)

Subbed unless it was the case for an anime like DBZ then I would go with
dubbed.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2011)

Normally subbed, unless the Anime is something like DBZ which has horrible Japanese voice actors or Excel Saga where the main character talks so fast it would be impossible to read any of the subs.


----------



## boombox (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree, i think the majority of dubbed anime sounds awful.

I bought the Azumanga Daioh dvd box set and by accident i played the settings in English and Osaka san's voice is ridiculous...all the humour is lost in anime like that. The cutesy, over the top voices are much more compelling!

Also, this may be biased but i think it's because Japanese sounds more epic! and the voices are better chosen for the characters...seeing as Japanese is usually the original language of anime's.

*SUBBED - FTW*


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 19, 2011)

boombox said:
			
		

> I agree, i think the majority of dubbed anime sounds awful.
> 
> I bought the Azumanga Daioh dvd box set and by accident i played the settings in English and Osaka san's voice is ridiculous...all the humour is lost in anime like that. The cutesy, over the top voices are much more compelling!
> 
> ...



Totally agree...I love the Japanese language with a passion (which is why I must learn it).


----------



## suppachipmunk (Feb 19, 2011)

While I do agree that Subbed is better for most anime, I always enjoy dubbed anime more because I have to focus less on the words written to the bottom of the screen.

That's not to say that dubbed is better, just better for me because I like to focus on the details, colors, etc that are presented in the anime.  I guess I can deal with the mediocre voice acting in exchange for not having to read and being able to focus on the details that were put into the anime.

@JinTrigger...  Agreed, FMBH is better subbed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 19, 2011)

It really depends.

Some anime I felt had good dubs (like Darker Than Black) while others had horrific dubs (TTGL).

Either way I prefer the option of either subs or dubs an any anime.


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 19, 2011)

suppachipmunk said:
			
		

> While I do agree that Subbed is better for most anime, I always enjoy dubbed anime more because I have to focus less on the words written to the bottom of the screen.
> 
> *That's not to say that dubbed is better, just better for me because I like to focus on the details, colors, etc that are presented in the anime.  I guess I can deal with the mediocre voice acting in exchange for not having to read and being able to focus on the details that were put into the anime.
> *
> ...



Yeah I have many friends that are like that, but in my case you get use to reading words at the bottom of the screen without having to focus on it over what's actually going on (if that made sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Raven1992 (Feb 19, 2011)

Definitely subbed. It just sounds so horrible in English. Like the user above, Azumanga. Oh God. On holiday my brothers girlfriend started watching it on her laptop in the caravan.. dubbed... I felt like stabbing her. It was so friggen grating. I put in earphones and drowned it out with loud as music, and then the half a second between songs got to me too much so i left the caravan..


And then she put in .hack. Dear god. I actually might have considered at least TRYING it. But once I heard her watch it.. dubbed.. I ran for the hills. (or, more so, the beach)

But yeah, subbed most of the time. Only exceptions are Trigun and DBZ. DBZ - because I grew up with it, and I actually LIKE Vegeta's voice. Trigun, because my FRIEND grew up with it and told me to watch it so I watched it dubbed (And i felt the dorky ass voices went along with the joviality of it all). And sometimes I watch Hellsing subbed or dubbed, because I don't think the voice actors are too bad (annnd i like some of their voices :3)


----------



## Hachibei (Feb 19, 2011)

Subbed for the most part. The only time I'd want a dub is if the property originated in North America.

For instance, I tried watching that Wolverine anime subbed. I just couldn't watch it. The guy playing Wolverine sounded so different from what I was used to.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 19, 2011)

Depends.  If it's something that's insanely fast (like Excel Saga) I'd opt for dubbed just so I'm not having to constantly pause just to read the sub fast enough to keep up with all the things that girl says... but with normal anime that's not a problem.

I'm aware that most english voice acting sucks, but what most english people don't know is that most japanese voice acting sucks, too.  Y'all just can't understand it so you don't know how bad it sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most anime voice acting is fine for me, but for particularly-terrible things I'll opt for subbed.


----------



## mameks (Feb 19, 2011)

*cough*
Subbed.
Most dubs are painfully bad.
With the exception of some Ghibli dubs.


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 19, 2011)

I prefer them subbed, but sometimes watch dubbed anime only for the nostalgia. :3

The original of everything is always better, since it is what it was planned to be. Dubs always change something, or make someone looks different in personality, for example. And I love Goku's original voice.


----------



## Daidude (Feb 19, 2011)

I know a lot of people don't but i prefered one piece dubbed over subbed


----------



## Rubedo (Feb 19, 2011)

I hate when people are like "ALL DUBZ R SHIT OMGZWTFLOL!"
Generally, I prefer dubs, but only if it's a GOOD dub. So I'd definitely watch something like Cowboy Bebop or Ouran dubbed over the sub because the dub quality is so good.
This doesn't mean however that I will always watch a dub, because if the dub sucks, I'll just watch the sub and I have no problem with that.
Plus many of the shows I've watched haven't been dubbed. At least not when I watched them.


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 19, 2011)

Daidude said:
			
		

> I know a lot of people don't but i prefered one piece dubbed over subbed



One Piece dubbed was nice...I love their voice actors


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 19, 2011)

Naruto shippouden has a terrible english dub. But Yu-Gi-Oh! The abridged series is more awsome in dubbed than subbed.


----------



## Rubedo (Feb 19, 2011)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> Daidude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...As long as we're talking the Funi dub and not the 4kids dub...


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 19, 2011)

How would I like my anime?

99% of the time I want it raw or subbed (whichever I can get my hands on first), although there are a few dubs that I do like (A lot of Dengeki G anime are good dubbed)


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 19, 2011)

Subbed, they usually screw up the protagonist's voice on dubbed and cut out some of the ridiculously violent or gruesome scenes (i.e naruto)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't think it's as cut and dry as that. I prefer subbed, but if the english voice acting is decent, then I will opt for dubbed.

Anyone that want to sit back and say subbed is always superior really don't know what they are talking about and most likely have never really given dubbed a chance. 

Not all english voice acting is shitty. I'm not joking, see for yourself.

Oh, and if you believe there is no such thing as  horribe Japanese voice actors, you are only making an idiot out of yourself to the people who speak the language fluently.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd rather go with subbed, though I did watch some dubbed for 3 years


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 19, 2011)

Subbed. I must say this isn't even a contest, 90% of dubs are just plain horrible. For a lot of them, you can put the subs on over the dub and see how much they changed the dialogue. Even the ones that don't do that, the acting is totally different then the original and usually doesn't fit at all. I could probably count the number of things having "good dubs" on one hand, and even then I would still watch the subs.

So, long story short - subs.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Feb 19, 2011)

I usually go for dubs over subs. It's only when it's a live action TV show or movie that I would watch subs only.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 19, 2011)

I prefer dubbed. Weird and awkward English voice acting is always a benefit to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Humor trumps correctness.


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd voted sub, because I like the Japanese version of the anime that I'm watching and so that can understand words better.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 20, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> I could probably count the number of things having "good dubs" on one hand


so what are they ...?


----------



## tajio (Feb 22, 2011)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> So I was sitting here and Bakugan came on and the 1st thing I noticed was the horrible voice acting. Then I realized that English voice actors (even in more serious anime) don't have that same feeling that Japanese actors have.
> 
> For instance
> I've seen all of Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood, subbed, on youtube/through downloads and I'm also watching the dubbed ones on Adult Swim. Now the scene when Mustang was crying at Hughes grave was a pretty emotional scene. Seeing such an emotional scene with both Japanese and English voice actors I was able to make a good comparison....The English voice actor just didn't do the scene any justice  when put up against the Japanese voice actors.
> ...



Same as your opinion, I prefer subbed anime. Fansubbed is better than official subs as the official ones try to localise things which is pretty gay. 

Exception for dub is Goku's voice in Dub, sounds more manly than the japanese one.

Please no one mention ... 4fu*kingKids


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 23, 2011)

Dubbed.
I like watching a show, not reading it. As long as the VA's are fine I don't see why anyone could ever want subbed *shrug*.
People are pretty anal about VA though. Since most people can't understand japanese they just assume the VA is better...when in reality it really isn't. It's usually always about on par with eachother.

Also dubbed there's much less chance for translation errors. Clannad was like that. Subbed it messed up on a bunch of stuff. Nothing MAJOR, but you get a purer translation with dub since it's english people speaking english lines...they know if something isn't translated right.

That said I dislike most every anime and rarely sit through games with japanese-only VA.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 23, 2011)

depends

on one piece, ive totally become used to the voices, i wanna hear them sounding all girly and squealing.

then again, when im playing a game, I really like dubs.
i can watch a show and beat bowser or revolver ocelot while watching dexter, but i cant read subs while playing tetris or some cheap rpg


----------



## Daizu (Feb 24, 2011)

Usually, I go for subbed. If there's a dub I usually at least listen to it first before making my decision. I'm not against dubs, it's just they usually choose actors that don't fit the characters. If the dub fits, I'll watch it like that. If not, I'll watch the sub.


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Daizu said:
			
		

> Usually, I go for subbed. If there's a dub I usually at least listen to it first before making my decision. I'm not against dubs, it's just they usually choose actors that don't fit the characters. If the dub fits, I'll watch it like that. If not, I'll watch the sub.


I do that too.


----------



## Rafinesque (Mar 2, 2011)

My favorite Anime is Star Blazers/Spaceship Yamato.  It's dubbed, and not all the voice acting is good, but I still prefer dubbed...


----------



## Pyrofyr (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone who's watched enough anime should have the following opinion:
If voices are even slightly annoying: Dubbed.
If voices are actually GOOD(Conan, DBZ[to some extent], FMA[Holy shit the voices were so good], Trigun, Cowboy Bebop): Subbed.

This is the only correct choice, all other choices are incorrect. There are only a handful of GOOD subbed stuff around, I even went around and watched some classics recently and hahaha they were so bad. (Sailor Moon for example)


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 9, 2011)

Subs, just about 90% of the time. So many shitty half-assed English Dubs....


----------



## Ringo619 (Mar 13, 2011)

idc as long as  i can watch it in  a  langue i can understand or read i am happy


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 13, 2011)

For me it's sub. But if we're talking about DBZ and pokemon, it's dub. Other then that, sub ftw.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm too lazy to read and I don't watch that much of it anyway so dubbed for me.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 13, 2011)

I like my anime subbed.

EXCEPT DBZ DAMN THOSE JAPANESE VOICES SUCKED


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 14, 2011)

As much as I say subs and stick to it, I understand that I don't fully understand the way the Japanese language itself works.
I'm sure someone who understands Japanese and can speak it fluently may have a differing opinion on the quality of the Japanese voices.
Though, with that being said, English voices are generally just, ugh.
So I stick with subbed whenever I can.


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 18, 2011)

I like mines subbed cause it sounds better but Full metal alchemist is an exception. i thought it was good english dubbed Ill even say it sounds better than the Jap version.


----------



## Urza (Mar 18, 2011)

The original voice actors are usually just as bad. You just don't notice it nearly as much when you can't understand the words.

This is why I prefer subbed.


----------



## Sephi (Mar 18, 2011)

I always try the dubs first when possible, some of them I like, some I just put up with, and others I just find horribly irritating, and only in that case will I watch subs for anything with a dub available.


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 30, 2011)

japanese anime are the best
the enlish- spoken japanese series are just less fun: vandread


----------

